# how to get bees out of my garage?



## sticky fingers (Sep 14, 2014)

I left my garage door open, where I store my empty frames, boxes, and equipment. Oops. Now the garage is buzzing with bees. They must have smelled the wax frames. I don't store honey in there, but empty frames still give off some scent. Anyhow, any good ideas to clear out the place?


----------



## bison (Apr 27, 2011)

Do you have a window? If so they can be attracted to the light coming thru it if you turn off all the other lights, then let out in batches. Otherwise try a vacuum.


----------



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

I have the same problem. I close the garage door and open the windows for 5 to 10 minutes and most get out. Make sure you close the window pretty quick or they start coming in. Now that were in a dearth the bees are looking everywhere.


----------



## sticky fingers (Sep 14, 2014)

MTN-Bees said:


> I have the same problem. I close the garage door and open the windows for 5 to 10 minutes and most get out. Make sure you close the window pretty quick or they start coming in. Now that were in a dearth the bees are looking everywhere.


Thank you! That worked.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

When I pull honey and bring home too many bees, they end up in a cluster on the top of the window. I have a small cardboard box that I have put some comb in. I prop it up touching the cluster and when it gets dark the bees march in the box to cluster on the comb. Then I put tape over the hole and take them out to my bee yard and shake them out.


----------



## woodedareas (Sep 10, 2010)

I had the same problem and it was a disaster. Thank goodness for my leaf blower. It took 4 days and then I did what I should have done in the first place,.... move the supers to my barn and power wash my floor.I always have some bees when I am extracting and this is expected...... but storing supers in my garage will not happen again.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Open it a half hour before dark. Close it a half hour after dark. That will get rid of 95% of them.


----------



## Harold (Apr 23, 2014)

I had the same problem, What I found out is bees wont fly in the dark they just drop to the floor.
I don't have a window in my garage so I opened the door about 1 inch and turned out the light. I could see a steady stream of bees crawling under the door.


----------



## woodworker (Nov 16, 2020)

I have a similar, but different problem that I could use some guidance on. I do woodworking out of my garage (with the bay door open) and I don't know if its the smell of fresh wood being cut or .....whatever, but I get bees entering my shop on a daily basis. They are not aggressive, but they are very curious and fly around whatever I am doing. For me, it is a very dangerous situation because they startle and distract me while I am cutting on a table saw or other 'finger-cutting-off machinery. It is usually just one bee at a time, but that is enough to take my attention away from the blades of my tools....dangerous. Is there a way to keep them out of the garage/shop as I work? I tried Wasp and Hornet spray by spraying around the opening of the door. The only thing that did was make it difficult to breathe FOR ME. Little bees, just came and went no problem. little stinkers!


----------



## elmer_fud (Apr 21, 2018)

This is a 6 year old thread,

That said, you can close the doors or hang a screen across the doors to keep the bees out


----------



## Tigger19687 (Dec 27, 2014)

They have these screens you can buy for the garage door opening. I think they go up on velcro so easy to take on and off.
It was one of those Seen on TV things but saw them at Walmart once


----------

